# Je ne comprends pas pourquoi...



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

tout le monde bloque sur mon pseudonyme qui n'a absolument rien à voir avec les quatre lettres de la fin 

Mais dites-moi qu'est-ce qui vous gêne donc 

Bon, je suis en train d'être plus tranquille...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> tout le monde bloque sur mon pseudonyme qui n'a absolument rien à voir avec les quatre lettres de la fin
> 
> Mais dites-moi qu'est-ce qui vous gêne donc



Perso ? ... Rien...
Mais tu vas pas tarder à prendre velu dans ton museau, toi...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> Mais dites-moi qu'est-ce qui vous gêne donc



Il semblerait justement que les 4 dernières lettres provoquent une certaine hilarité 

Que veux-tu, on est très _popo_ ici


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

Bon, je fais enlever les deux dernières lettres  ? Ok ?
Apparemment, le latin est oublié...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Février 2010)

On finira bien par s'habituer à ces 4 lettre, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> Apparemment, le latin est oublié...



Ben non, c'est un forum ici.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Février 2010)

Enlève juste les deux dernières sinon


----------



## TiteLine (18 Février 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Ben non, c'est un forum ici.



Et à ce propos, je ne sais jamais si il faut dire des fora ou des forums ? Ou alors les deux sont acceptés?


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> tout le monde bloque sur mon pseudonyme qui n'a absolument rien à voir avec les quatre lettres de la fin
> 
> Mais dites-moi qu'est-ce qui vous gêne donc
> 
> Bon, je suis en train d'être plus tranquille...



c'est simple : ANUS


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Et à ce propos, je ne sais jamais si il faut dire des fora ou des forums ? Ou alors les deux sont acceptés?



Les 2. Après tout dépend si tu veux briller en société


----------



## aCLR (18 Février 2010)

C'est pas le pseudo mais ce que tu lui fais dire, voir, entendre aux autres qui conditionne la taquinerie&#8230;


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2010)

Bah c'est pas comme si t'avais choisi corioltrouduc hin.


----------



## Gronounours (19 Février 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bah c'est pas comme si t'avais choisi corioltrouduc hin.



Ca marche aussi avec Corioltroudbal


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> tout le monde bloque sur mon pseudonyme qui n'a absolument rien à voir avec les quatre lettres de la fin
> 
> Mais dites-moi qu'est-ce qui vous gêne donc
> 
> Bon, je suis en train d'être plus tranquille...


Tu as raison, si ça te gêne, il faut ouvrir un sujet spécial, en insistant bien dessus, pour que tous ceux qui ne faisaient pas gaffe soient au courant.


----------



## JPTK (19 Février 2010)

Ou tu mets CorialanUS, ça fait très states !! 

Mais sinon tu peux toujours les enlever les 2 dernières lettres, on se souviendra maintenant à jamais que c'était toi le pseudo à connotation rectale !


----------



## Kleinepopo (19 Février 2010)

Heureusement que je suis passée dans le coin !!!!
J'aurais pu rater cette information HYPER-importante !!!


----------



## boodou (19 Février 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu as raison, si ça te gêne, il faut ouvrir un sujet spécial, en insistant bien dessus, pour que tous ceux qui ne faisaient pas gaffe soient au courant.





ça nous troue le cul cette histoire !


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> ça nous troue le cul cette histoire !


Oui, en plus.


----------



## Gronounours (19 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> tout le monde bloque sur mon pseudonyme qui n'a absolument rien à voir avec les quatre lettres de la fin
> 
> Mais dites-moi qu'est-ce qui vous gêne donc
> 
> Bon, je suis en train d'être plus tranquille...



Merci d'utiliser le groupe dédié a cette problématique.


http://forums.macg.co/groupes/je-ne-comprends-pas.html


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> tout le monde bloque sur mon pseudonyme qui n'a absolument rien à voir avec les quatre lettres de la fin
> 
> Mais dites-moi qu'est-ce qui vous gêne donc
> 
> Bon, je suis en train d'être plus tranquille...



On tourne en rond. Cette question a déjà été traitée, fais une recherche.


----------



## boodou (19 Février 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On tourne en rond.



Soit précise, on tourne en rondelle.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Février 2010)

C'est ici les plaintes contre les pseudos à la con qu'on déteste parce qu'ils finissent par anus et commencent par coriol ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Merci d'utiliser le groupe dédié a cette problématique.
> 
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/groupes/je-ne-comprends-pas.html



C'est une invitation ? ok j'adhère au groupe !

Question, qui doit-je contacter pour un raccourcissement de pseudo... c'est pour enlever le "us"

Merci de vos conseils, ça fait chaud au coeur !


----------



## divoli (19 Février 2010)

Bah la question serait de savoir si ça te démange. Fais un scotch test, déjà, pour être sûr que tu n'as pas choppé des petites bébètes...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> Question, qui doit-je contacter pour un raccourcissement de pseudo



Un Rabbin.

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> Question, qui doit-je contacter pour un raccourcissement de pseudo... c'est pour enlever le "us"



Ah, mais c'est que malheureusement, ici rien ne se jette - si tu veux te débarrasser de ton "us" tu dois trouver quelqu'un à qui le donner.
Et en mains propres, s'il te plaît.

Par exemple, si tu veux en faire don à jpmiss et s'il accepte, il va falloir que tu ailles le voir.
Et du coup, se pose la grave question : 

jpmissus il habite où ?


Par contre évite PATOCHMANUS - il semble assez fermé à la chose.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Par contre évite PATOCHMANUS - il semble assez fermé à la chose.



Par contre, Gronounoursus me semble assez open.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Par contre, Gronounoursus me semble assez open.



Oui, je me suis laissé dire que gronounoursus, l'habite en banlieue.
mais je ne suis pas sûr.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------

Et je ne parle même pas de ce pauvre gKatarnus qui est obligé de se faire fabriquer des toilettes XXL sur mesure.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Février 2010)

Et PonkHeadus, ça sonne pas over tendance?

Nan je dis ça parce que je reflechissais à bobbynountchakus, mais c'est un peu compliqué finalement. Pas assez vendeur, pas assez "gimmick"


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah, mais c'est que malheureusement, ici rien ne se jette - si tu veux te débarrasser de ton "us" tu dois trouver quelqu'un à qui le donner.
> Et en mains propres, s'il te plaît.
> 
> Par exemple, si tu veux en faire don à jpmiss et s'il accepte, il va falloir que tu ailles le voir.
> ...


En tous cas j'avale pas!


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Février 2010)

Quand tu connais pas bien, mais avec le temps, ça peut s'arranger, non?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Je propose d'aider Coriolanus en lui proposant d'autres pseudos.

Règle n°1 : il faut absolument que les lettres A N U S soient présentes dans le futur pseudo.

Règle n°2 : appliquer la règle n°1.


Je commence :

Anubis


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Janus


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Février 2010)

Coriolsanrectum


----------



## aCLR (19 Février 2010)

iColoranus  (faut respecter les conventions murde)


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Février 2010)




----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2010)

Il manque la prise de terre


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Février 2010)

pas besoin, le corps fait masse


----------



## Gronounours (19 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> pas besoin, le corps fait masse



Tu parles de Toumaï en parlant de masse ?


----------



## jugnin (19 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Tu parles de Toumaï en parlant de masse ?



Ah, t'es sur ? Il me semblait qu'on pouvait entendre l'écho dans sa boîte crânienne en lui parlant près des oreilles...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Bon, je me suis décidé pour "Janus", cette fois c'est un dieu Romain à la double personnalité...

J'espère que ce sera plus connu...

Après tout ça apparaît dans James Bond aussi, l'Organisation "Untel" :love:

C'est l'administrateur du forum ? C'est pour le lui demander de changer mon pseudo "Coriolanus" en "Janus"...

De toutes j'éditerai ma signature, en espèrant être mieux compris


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> Bon, je me suis décidé pour "Janus", cette fois c'est un dieu Romain à la double personnalité...
> 
> J'espère que ce sera plus connu...
> 
> Après tout ça apparaît dans James Bond aussi, l'Organisation "Untel" :love:



bien, d'autant qu'il n'y a plus ANUS à la fin...  :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]kPwOvI5qF88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Voilà maintenant, c'est fait ! Je demande et j'ai aussi mis une image explique pour illustrer le pseudo


----------



## Nephou (19 Février 2010)

Grug ? On demande à Amok et Benjamin de rajouter l'&#8217;option *[résolu]* pour le bar également ?


----------



## Grug (19 Février 2010)

oh Yes, et aussi l'option *[WIP mais on ferme quand même]*.


----------

